# Bead for steelhead help



## AdamBradley

Dpricher said:


> What are the scents that are the most effective? I have used anise oil and thought that made a little difference?


I like procure gel scents personally. They have a few, salmon egg, garlic, steelhead combo, anise.... try them out. I like them.


----------

